# curs (universitat)



## Azzurra

Hola 

Cuando se dice que alguien está cursando el "_x_ curs de la carrera" se entiende que está cursando un semestre/cuatrimestre del calendario académico? Os pongo las frases donde lo encontré:

_D'aquí a quinze dies començaré cinquè curs, l'últim de la carrera. És una mica inversemblant que ja acabi. Hauré de fer-me la idea que només em queda un curs -uns mesos- de fer vida d'estudiant_.

No creo que se trate de un año entero, la protágonista está a punto de acabar la carrera con 21 años...

Grazie mille...


----------



## RIU

Azzurra, 

Podria ser, si fa els anys cap al desembre, i va a curs per any, justet, justet, hi arriba. Bé, per ser sincer ara no ho se, però abans les assignatures cuatrimestrals pertanyien a un curs determinat i no tenien entitat pròpia.


----------



## Azzurra

RIU eres un genio! (o yo muy tonta...  prefiero la primera opción... ) Es exactamente lo que tú dices, lo he mirado en el texto y tus cálculos son correctos... Gracias por la ayuda! Hasta otra


----------



## RIU

Uaaaaaaaaaalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! (gràcies, ja m'has fet el dia).


----------



## ursu-lab

Azzurra said:


> Hola
> 
> Cuando se dice que alguien está cursando el "_x_ curs de la carrera" se entiende que está cursando un semestre/cuatrimestre del calendario académico? Os pongo las frases donde lo encontré:
> 
> _D'aquí a quinze dies començaré cinquè curs, l'últim de la carrera. És una mica inversemblant que ja acabi. Hauré de fer-me la idea que només em queda un curs -uns mesos- de fer vida d'estudiant_.
> 
> No creo que se trate de un año entero, la protágonista está a punto de acabar la carrera con 21 años...
> 
> Grazie mille...



No ho entenc. Com pot acabar una carrera de cinc cursos ("curs de carrera" és un "anno universitario", no un curs/assignatura semestral) amb 21 anys si s'acaba el batxillerat amb 18 anys? 
Encara que hagi nascut al desembre, podria començar el 4t, però no el 5è.

A més, quina carrera té cinc anys? Enginyeria?


----------



## RIU

Si has nascut de l'agost en endavant acabes el batxillerat als 17. 

La formació era: 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8(EGB)-1-2-3(BUP)-COU.
Ara és: 1-2-3-4-5-6(primaria)-1-2-3-4(secundaria)-1-2(batxillerat) i ho fas dels 6 als 17 o dels 7 als 18, depèn de quan hagis nascut per que la separació és al 31 de desembre.

Ara, amb el pla bolonya ho desconec, però abans la majoria de les carreres tenien cinc cursos.


----------



## ursu-lab

Abans quan? Fa 20 anys o més? Des dels anys 90 inclosos la majoria de les carreres són de 4.


----------



## RIU

ursu-lab said:


> Abans quan? Fa 20 anys o més? Des dels anys 90 inclosos la majoria de les carreres són de 4.



Bé, de les tècniques parlo (fins al 96).(No s'accepten juguesques


----------



## ursu-lab

RIU said:


> Bé, de les tècniques parlo (fins al 96)



Ja, tens raó. I potser també les científico-mèdiques: farmàcia, biologia, etc. 

Les que no eren de cinc ni abans ni ara són les humanístiques: lletres, filologia, història, filosofia, antropo/psico/sociologia, etc.

De totes maneres, per un italià és molt curiós (gairebé ciència-ficció) llegir que una persona acaba una carrera amb 22 anys: amb la complexitat dels sistema acadèmic italià anterior, tots els exàmens orals i la tesi final de 200-300 pàg. obligatòria, ni els millors ho aconseguien... 

L'edat mínima en absolut era 24 amb una mitjana de 27....


----------



## merquiades

Hola.  Quan jo estudiava a la Complutense durant els anys noranta (suposant que el sistem a Catalunya sigui/fos l'equivalent) molts estudiants començaven llurs estudis als 17 anys. La carrera era sempre de cinc anys i cada any era un curs (primer, segon... ).  Com diu en Riu, en aquest cas és técnicament possible terminar als 22 anys, però la major part dels estudiants repetien cursos perquè els examens de final de curs eren molt difícils.  No obstant això, és cosa del passat, perquè tot el sistema ha canviat.  Em sembla que hi ha tan sol quatre cursos, però no ho sé.  Azzura, hauràs de veure en quin any fou escrita la teva novel·la.
Salut a tots


----------



## Azzurra

Hola chic@s,

siento haber desencadenado todos estos meticulosos cálculos!  La novela se centra en la segunda mitad de los cuarenta, la carrera es la de Arqueología y la protágonista nació después del verano... según me comentáis todo cuadra entonces  

Como dijo ursu-lab, ni pensé que se tratara de un año acádemico completo porque por aquí (sobre todo partir del 2000, con eso del 3+2 y doble trabajo de fin carrera...) poco falta para que acabemos la carrera poco antes de cumplir los treinta...  

Gracias por haberme hecho entender mejor el sistema educativo español 

Saluti a tutti


----------



## Tomby

Azzurra said:


> ...//...No creo que se trate de un año entero, la protágonista está a punto de acabar la carrera con 21 años...


És perfectament possible acabar una carrera universitària als 21 anys. Cal tenir present que hi ha moltes carreres de 3 anys de duració: Topografia, Educació Infantil, Relacions Industrials (ant. Graduat Social), Fisioteràpia, etc.
Cada any lectiu correspon a 9 mesos amb classes d'octubre a juny. 
Tinc entès que antigament, els estudiants podien llicenciar-se amb 21 anys. No sé si començaven les carreres als 16 o 17 anys o aquestes duraven menys.


----------



## Cento

Hola,
Els càlculs de Riu són encertats.
Respecte al que diu Ursu-lab, a l'estat espanyol, abans de Bolonya -fa un parell d'anys, no més- hi havia estudis de 3 anys (com les diplomatures, les enginyeries tècniques i l'arquitectura tècnica) i de 5, com ara les llicenciatures, tant de ciències bàsiques com d'humanitats, i les enginyeries superiors. Trobe que l'excepció era medicina, de 6 anys, i ara dubte si arquitectura era de 5 o de 6.
Ara la tendència és que siguen totes de quatre anys, però trobe que continua havent-hi excepcions.
Salut!


----------



## ursu-lab

Abans de Bolonya les llicenciatures de filologia, lletres, filosofia, etc. eren de 4 anys, almenys a BCN... Crec que era de 5 abans de la reforma del '94


----------



## Cento

Hola Ursu-lab,
Deu ser que depenia del pla vigent a cada universitat, perquè a la Universitat de València eren de 5. Jo crec que fins Bolonya, però si no és així, amb seguretat fins 2005.
Salut!


----------



## Tomby

ursu-lab said:


> Abans de Bolonya les llicenciatures de filologia, lletres, filosofia, etc. eren de 4 anys, almenys a BCN... Crec que era de 5 abans de la reforma del '94


Al anys 80 les llicenciatures que dius eren de 5 anys. Això segur. I als 70 també.
Salutacions!


----------



## betulina

Si us plau, no ens desviem més del tema. Cenyim-nos a la pregunta original de l'ús de _curs_ a la universitat. Gràcies.


betulina
(moderadora)


----------

